# Turkey only lease !!



## Big Eights (Jan 1, 2017)

300 plus acres in Bartow county.  You and who ever you let hunt will be the only ones hunting the property all season.  $1000.00 470-232-7106


----------



## Jdhall99 (Jan 1, 2017)

Very interested.  Can you tell me the location


----------



## Big Eights (Jan 1, 2017)

cass white area


----------



## Big Eights (Jan 1, 2017)

Leased pending meeting!!!


----------

